# Wiring generator to cabin



## Craftyman (Nov 2, 2014)

hey everyone. New here and have a question I hope I can get some help with.
I am wiring up my cabin (off the grid) and just recently bought a 4000w champion generator. I am using the 120v 30amp L5 plug that is on the generator as everything I will be using is 120v. My question is. The generator is bonded neutral. So when I wire this to my panel to I connect this the same way you would run any circuit? Hot- 30amp breaker. Ground-ground bar. Neutral-neutral bar? And do i have to unbond the generator. I do have a grounding rod installed on my panel. Im pretty much wiring it the same way you would back feed a panel. 

Thanks


----------



## gardner (Oct 21, 2014)

The neutral should be bonded to ground in only one place. Generally this should be the generator, IMO. If you un-bond the generator and rely on the bonding and grounding at the panel, the generator outlets will be un-bonded and un-grounded the second you pull out the twist-lock cable.

In our setup we have the panel un-bonded and have a grounding rod at the generator shed with the generator grounded right where it sits. Even if we pull out the 30A twist-lock, all the outlets on the generator itself are grounded and bonded.

We also have a battery/inverter system with an automatic transfer switch, so loads move from the inverter to the generator when it runs. This configuration requires that there be not downstream neutral bonding (in the breaker panel) as the transfer switch bonds neutral when it disconnects from the generator.


----------



## Craftyman (Nov 2, 2014)

So what's the purpose of generators being sold unbounded (floating neutral). Most Honda and yamaha generators are sold this way. And I'm not ungrounding my outlets. They will still be grounded to the frame. It's just the neutral that will not be connected to the frame anymore. You can have more than one ground. It's just the neutral that you can only have one of.


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

Most generators that are sold to be used with a transfer switch are "floating neutral." Most transfer panels/switches and interlocks do not switch the neutral - as would be required with a bonded neutral/ground.

By Code, there is to be only one neutral/ground bond, that usually being either the main disconnect or service panel. Stray currents can develop if you have multiple bonds.

In your situation, since there is no utility power you can leave your generator bonded. At your sub panel, REMOVE the neutral/ground bond. It only needs to be bonded in one place. 

The ground rod is for lightning protection. It will not protect against a short.


----------



## sherrizahir (Sep 25, 2014)

If you have any problem regarding wiring up generator connection, then consult with your nearby expert and start with normal electrical mode.


----------



## whimsey (Dec 13, 2013)

Hi, bit confused here. My B&S 5500 watt generator is grounded to the frame. I hooked the generator up to a Reliance 6 circuit transfer switch. It has a ground and neutrals that connect into the main circuit breaker box along with the hots. I connected it last year and everything runs fine. It sounds like the generator should have a floating ground for use with the transfer switch or am I ok with this set up. I followed the transfer switch install instructions. I didn't see anything in the instruction manual about changing the ground on the generator. Thanks,

Whimsey


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi Whimsey,

By Code the generator should be "floating neutral" OR you need to switch the neutral on your transfer panel/switch.

If you had a generator with GFCI breakers, they should trip as soon as you connected up to your panel. 

But, I'm not saying this is right/wrong. There are LOTS of portable generators being used with the neutral/ground bonded in two places without any problems.


----------



## whimsey (Dec 13, 2013)

aandpdan said:


> Hi Whimsey,
> 
> By Code the generator should be "floating neutral" OR you need to switch the neutral on your transfer panel/switch.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your answer. My generator does not have GFI breakers. But in addition to me using my 240 transfer switch I allow my neighbors to use the generator off the 120 plugs for minor or low power functions. For this I would need the generator with a neutral bonded ground I believe. It seems darn if I do and darn if I don't. 

Whimsey


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

Correct. You do want to have the neutral/ground bond if you use the generator stand alone.


----------



## Craftyman (Nov 2, 2014)

So if I want to use it at my home in case of emergencies. Will I leave the neutral bonded and not connect the neutral in the panel? I do use the generator with power tools and such also. So it's going to be a pain having to bond and unbond neutral all the time


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

Leave it bonded. 

As I said in post #6, LOTS of portable generators are connected with the neutral/ground bond in place. Since you don't have GFCI's you won't trip them. A newer generator would.

If you want to do it "right" then you'll need a neutral switching kit for your generator. They are available. 

What I did on my generator which is floating neutral, I made up a plug with the neutral and ground connected, thats it. 

When I use it stand alone, I plug it into one of the 120 volt receptacles. That is my neutral/ground bond. When I hook it up to the house inlet, I remove it and I'm back to floating neutral.

I could hook up a switch too.


----------

